# Rut Hunting 2013



## BaddFish

Starting this so everyone can post their hunts successful or not...

I'll start, this morning was windy and the deer were not moving AT ALL.
I moved over to my thicket about 10am, leaving my bottle neck spot and climbed up and trimmed some limbs and shooting lanes... I'm all ready for the weekend.

Watched a doe in her bed for awhile and then kicked the **** crap off the tree...(haven't been in this stand in two years)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BaddFish

This morning I had two does pass by at 10 yds, that was it.

Tonight I had 3 does come out of the woods and come up to me at about 50 yds and cut into the thick stuff. Hour later a very decent 9 pointer showed up and followed them. His tines were very tall but not real wide- probably a 2-1/2 yr old. Nice to see him.

I'm taking off the morning tomorrow and but plan on hitting the woods around 2. Plan on using the climber and going in to some untouched areas next to the thicket and an acorn grove.
good luck guys!


----------



## ironman172

I just got back from a month fishing in Alabama gulf coast, looking forward to hunting this week and beyond....haven't been in the woods yet and hope the deer are there instead of the neighbors dogs running the deer out


----------



## pig

Went out this morning and 5 one and half year bucks under my stand still grouped in pairs then I had two does walk by with another small 6 point chasing her I will be out tonight and post what I see good luck


----------



## squidlips2020

Rattled in a nice 3 1/2 yr old ten tonite he just wouldn't close within range...saw a few other small bucks chasing...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tmack

same here seen a small 6 pointer chasing a doe and a small eight pointer later on yesterday....big boys still laying low here in southern montogmery county


----------



## Bulldawg

Been out quite a few times in the last couple weeks and haven't seen any rutting activity at all . Hardly been seeing any deer , been hunting portage , stark and tuscararwas counties .


----------



## nick99

Rattled in a small 8 point this morning my buddy had 3 does at 20. Headed back out in the am


----------



## rangerpig250

Went last tues-thurs to Kimbolton. Had a spike hanging around me for two days, and a small doe visited me one evening. Jumped quite a few deer on my walks to the stand. Spike did come into rattling, did not see any chasing at all. Went two nights ago to Hinckley, had a small 8 come under my stand, only deer i saw there! Not seeing much sign!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Not seeing much action up along the lake... Not that there are any deer here anyway. A few scrapes but isn't even tending to them much.


----------



## BaddFish

Got in the stand at 2:30 tonight... first doe walked by at 3:00. no buck around. 4:00 came and the deer were coming out of the woodwork. I had 5 does within 30 yds...hoping for some buck action.
Finally a small 6 showed up and ran them off the field.

I saw 6 adult does tonight- two of them still had there twin yearlings with them! its going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I'll be out in the morning. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## the czar

In washington co. Thurs morning we saw 5 does 1 shooter buck he followed them but no chasing. Afternoon saw 4 doe 1 buck again head to ground but thats it. Have several pics of bucks fighting on camers last few days. Still a little early

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter

Monday I had a decent 8 pt running a doe hard. They came in around 9:30am. Afternoon sits with moon overhead should be awesome this weekend.


----------



## bgpark1

Got on stand today at 2pm... no movement until 415... couple does came in 1 mature... and were intersected by a 6pt... no interest in either. 5 pm another mature doe snuck in but kept looking back where she came from... but nothing followed her.. a second doe meet her at the acorn rage pile and they hung out for about 20 minutes. 530 as small basket rack 6 or 8 came out of the corn field to the east... seems most of the mature deer are leaving the corn field just before dark. I suspect they are bedding there.

needless to say scape I watched an 8 point make last sat has not been visited... per my trail camera... my other camera finally picked up a couple small bucks fighting on the 5th... and also picked up a 10 and 8 point I have not seen before. I suspect things should be interesting next week.


----------



## Bulldawg

I have hunted 3 times this week and only seen 1 deer , and absolutley no rutting activity yet . Not sure whats going on , but I am hunting all my best farms . Getting pretty frustrated to say the least.


----------



## Uglystix

Sat from noon until dark today. Not one deer seen or heard..


----------



## BaddFish

last nite, only one doe far away and one six pointer...im using my climber today and getting in on the does... the bucks are on the does now.


----------



## whistlepigg

Not a whole lot of activity in my woods yet either. Should explode any day now.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bluefinn

I'm not seeing any rut action either. Was out all day yesterday & this morning. Lots of small bucks on the camera but have seen no chasing as of yet.


----------



## whistlepigg

I got out a little later than I wanted to Friday morning. Sat in stand for 2 1/2 hours not seeing anything. Decided to take out a nice squirrel with my Matthews before I called it quits. Knowing that sometimes when an arrow flies it will draw a close deer's curiosity, little did I know that the whole time a buck was bedded down within 40 yards of the stand. I had literally snuck by this deer going to the stand probably within 15 yards. After taking out the squirrel the buck got up within a minute blew twice and left. Was disappointing to know he was there the whole time, got a nice squirrel and some target practice though.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saw a pretty good scrape yesterday but that was about it. Didn't get my butt out of bed this morning to go.


----------



## AverageJoe82

Went out early this morning. Got in stand at 6. Jumped a doe on the way to the stand. Literally almost stepped on her. Then a tom but no deer. But on the way out saw a size able scrape and several rubs. This next week should be fun. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful

My girlfriend and I walked up on 2 beaded 6 points about 1pm today. Looking for a way to get through the new property. Cutting a trail tommrow to get in.


----------



## BaddFish

wow, what a boring day today...12 hrs in woods today... one small buck seen at 200yds away... uggggghhh!


----------



## Misdirection

I decided to hit the gun range this morning instead of going out. When I got back, I took a ride out to my stand with my dog in my Ranger and of course there was a large 8 I've been watching for a couple of years bedded down in the sun not far from my stand. He watched me drive by and never moved...figures that's just my luck. A couple of years ago I went out the day before gun season to put my umbrella up over my stand, of course he walked with in 20 yards of my stand that day and I never saw him during season!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Forker

SE OH: Dad saw 4 point @ 10AM in woods. I'm going to try tomorrow.


----------



## partlyable

Friday after I was out of the stand I saw a buck in the corner of the woods. Tried to sneak up on and and actually jumped 4 buck and a hot doe. 1 real nice buck from right by the does and 3 other bucks withing 40 yards down wind of the big buck. Also saw a buck chasing in the evening. Was hunting in eastern Ohio. Did not see anything sat all day btw. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rangerpig250

3hrs in the stand this evening, nuthin! Of course I live in the burbs and the deer are running everywhere!


----------



## billk

Saw a single deer Thurs and Friday with all the wind, but only hunted a few hrs in the AM each day. Took Saturday off. Almost talked myself out of going this morning with the wind still up a bit. Saw a single doe . a high-speed yote, and the 9pt I shot at 18yds.


----------



## mattlecon

Had a shooter 8 mounting a doe this morning at 25yrds I didn't have a clear shot she seemed very receptive we might be in the early breeding phase I was in gurnsey co. Also had a bobcat walk under my stand took a pic but it's hard to see pretty cool! He is on the bottom left of pic


----------



## WillyB2

I have 2 ground blinds mounted on 6 foot raised decks on each end of our clover field. The big bodied nine point came into the field opposite from me. For the first time this year I put out some code blue doe in heat scent about 30 yards away.

He grazed for about 15 minutes and then raised his head high and began sniffing the air. He starts toward me at a fast trot, grunting as he comes. I got myself ready for the shot and he just flies right past me. Had to laugh!! My best guess is he was looking for that hot doe??

Here is an earlier trail cam pic of this buck.


----------



## ohiogary

Went out for a few hours this evening, watched 9 does feeding at the food plot and not one buck to be seen. Although Friday I did see a small 8 pt chasing a young doe, seems like there not in full rut here in the valley


----------



## Hfish

Went out this morning nothing. This afternoon switched to a different location seen six does feeding, but no bucks. This cool and breezy weather doesn't make it easy. Try again tomorrow


----------



## kernal83

Took the 11th and 12th off to hunt. Saw a lot Of deer each day. Seen a small 6 chasing a small doe. shot what turnedd out to be a small button buck later that morning my first deer of the Year. That afternoon jumped several deer walking in at 1:00 on a field edge couldn't tell you if moving or bedded and didn't get a good look. Took a doe that afternoon so cut my evening hunt short. Next mornig saw 3 different bucks all cruising but not chasing called one that looked decent in to 45 yds wouldn't cross this creek tho. That evening right before dark had a buck cruising through the field and managed to get him to come all te way to the base of my tree looking for the bleat. Pretty cool but not a shooter small 8 a small 4 point showed up with him too whih i thought was akward. So I saw 6 bucks in 2 days nothing big and only one chasing but certainly on the prowl. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Header

Since I already have taken my buck this year, that scruffy 7pt, of course then all I see are spikes to a 10pt. There where two 8's a 10 and a 10 w/nubs. All within 20yds, good targets and each would have been on my wall. So this time I was after the antlerless and only seen a couple at a distance and mom with two babies at 25yds on the access road while on the quad leaving. My buddies seen does basket racks but all had sizable bodies so we took nothing. I was up my tree by 3pm Saturday and the first 8 came by about 3:30, so I tell the one guy he should hunt my stand Monday. He did and seen a few nothing worth taking. I went back Tuesday and guess who showed up at 3:45, mr. 8. That's hunting right. We get up Tuesday morning and was it not beautiful with 6" of snow on the quads. We were in Belmont co. That made it real hard to see past the trees with all that snow on the limbs. If I had not turned back to my left side and back, I had the other 8pt walk past and would not of known he was there at 12yds. They are ssoooo quiet walking its unreal.


----------



## Bulldawg

Yesterday I hunted tuscarawas and stark counties . My morning hunt I saw a beautiful shooter 10pt cruising some bedding areas first thing in the morning with no shot , then 10:30 had five does working a the thicket in front me . The wind was picking up so of course they were very spooky and took off . 

The afternoon just worse , had one gnarly old buck with a goofy looking rack come cruising by on a mission at 4:30 . Then a half hour later he circled back through chasing a doe heading right for some houses and a road . Not 30seconds later I hear a women let out a blood curling scream ??? Not sure what happened , but would be willing to be that horny buck and his girlfriend has something to do with it . 

But overall this is the worst deer season I have ever experienced in over 15 years , yet there is still some corn in the fields adjacent to some of my properties . But every one of my farms have been more than disappointing this year . In my more than 20 trips out this year while covering alot of different properties and hunting smart watching the wind I still have not had ONE shot at a deer yet . Its very frustrating , but I am gonna stay positive and keep hunting . I just keep telling myself " it only takes one deer" .


----------



## BaddFish

Hang in there Bulldawg- just like you said, it only takes 15 sec and that buck is on you.

I've had a rough year too, although i do have a doe in the freezer...that's ALL the action I've really had, does, and more does... Only one small 6 pt and a semi-decent 9 at 50 yds. I've been working more then I would of liked, but with the full moon upon us- the deer are supposed to be active all weekend (according to bowhunting world!)
I'll be out all day sat, with fingers crossed. good luck to all.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Buddy is down in Pike county right now he's been set up before dark. I'm heading down after work tonight to stay until Sunday. 

He texted me at 7:45 and said a nice buck came through with a doe. 
10:30 2 small bucks chasing a doe not close to him.
1:30 pm "I just shot a beautiful 8 point he was with hot doe I think it was the same one that came through this morning. Good shot but sitting tight for a couple hours"

Looks like I migt get to admire his buck tonight when I get to camp and his reports have me aching to get down there!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Buddy didn't wait...arrow and blood bubbles and right color so he went and got him.
He went 85 yards double lunged; described as textbook 3.5 yr old 8 pt.

Bad news for the group; he talked to the guys from New Hampshire that lease the 740 acres adjoining us (behind us) and they killed "Chaos" last week. Chaos was one of our top 4 hit list bucks and sported a big drop tine. All 4 of us that hunt the property wanted him badly this season.

I should have pics of both deer within 30 minutes or so. If I get time I'll add them prior to taking off for the cabin.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Buddy's 8 pt (he's alone so this was the best he did until he gets it home):

 

Chaos:


----------



## rangerpig250

In the tree at 3:00, no evidence of rut activity. Saw two deer about 70yds out, think they were does. They were in no hurry, nothing following them. Doesn't feel like the rut to me!!!!!!


----------



## jkeeney20

Already shot my buck for year(Nov 3rd, as I watched him make 4 diff scrapes), but got trail cameras out just for pleasure. Only left them out for a week this time and got over 20 bucks on 3 different cameras. Two were over scrapes and another over a mineral lick. Most pics were over scrapes, but to my surprise, the biggest was hitting the mineral lick in the middle of the day. Seen a brute yesterday in my cut corn field chasing a doe....at this time of year anything can happen, so get in the dang woods!!! 

Whats cool about my buck is, I shot him on camera about 3 weeks earlier heading to a field to feed. Tracked good blood for 300+yds and looked for several days. Finally gave up, but not 3 weeks later I take a decent buck not realizing it was him until I get home to cape him out and notice the scare and everything. Looked at video and surely enough it was him. Lucky


----------



## turkeyt

Bulldawg said:


> Yesterday I hunted tuscarawas and stark counties . My morning hunt I saw a beautiful shooter 10pt cruising some bedding areas first thing in the morning with no shot , then 10:30 had five does working a the thicket in front me . The wind was picking up so of course they were very spooky and took off .
> 
> The afternoon just worse , had one gnarly old buck with a goofy looking rack come cruising by on a mission at 4:30 . Then a half hour later he circled back through chasing a doe heading right for some houses and a road . Not 30seconds later I hear a women let out a blood curling scream ??? Not sure what happened , but would be willing to be that horny buck and his girlfriend has something to do with it .
> 
> But overall this is the worst deer season I have ever experienced in over 15 years , yet there is still some corn in the fields adjacent to some of my properties . But every one of my farms have been more than disappointing this year . In my more than 20 trips out this year while covering alot of different properties and hunting smart watching the wind I still have not had ONE shot at a deer yet . Its very frustrating , but I am gonna stay positive and keep hunting . I just keep telling myself " it only takes one deer" .


Aaron, you can't hunt and muskie fish too. LOL. I find myself torn between fishing and bowhunting a lot. I am getting ready to head out in a minute to hunt after doing my "errands". The reason you may be seeing less deer is because they are holding on all the corn piles that have been thrown out and standing crops. I scouted a few areas a couple weeks ago and found 5 different corn piles out. That did not count all the people around who have a feeder out in the back of their house. Since there is not much mast here, those deer will be pretty close to the easy food. The last two bucks I took were full of corn and there were no corn crops around. Good luck. I know I don't care if I see a lot of deer but just one and you know which one that is when you see him. Dave


----------



## Bulldawg

I actually contemplated going musky fishing tomorrow instead of staring at trees and squirrels all day ! Gonna tough it out tomorrow in the treestand , never know what will happen .


----------



## fishingful

Watched the squirls tonight. Could have had a limit of black and fox. Lol back at it in the morning.


----------



## whistlepigg

Northern Ohio, watched 3 does in a field for about 20 minutes, no bucks came out to join them.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Byg

Seems like they are moving now. Seen the biggest buck I have ever seen yesterday @1PM nose to the ground. Hope it keeps going


----------



## Overwatchmike

Sitting in a ladder stand right now.......

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful

Me too. bumped 3 on the way in


----------



## kernal83

Can't hunt this weekend. At a physical therapy dry needling course. Anyway this rutting activity has to last until next weekend hahaha. Good luck Guys. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg

Been in the stand for an hour now , seen 2 does already . Seems as though I'm off to a good start . Good luck everyone !


----------



## kickinbass

Went out this morning and had a 140-150 10 pt basically follow me to my stand in the dark at 620.. got within 20 yds of me n I could just see his big white rack leaping into the brush when I was about 20 yds from my stand.. stayed til 11 without seeing or hearing anything


----------



## fishingful

Typical morning. Saw squirrels no deer. Said forget this and headed back to the house swapped the bow for a gun. Headed to the stand. 10 min here come moma doe with 2 yearlings. Little 6 point harassing her all around my stand for 20 min. They stayed in the brush so wouldent have had a shot anyhow. 10 min after that a 4 point runs into the same spot and smells every tree and runs off. Mouth open head down grunting the whole time. Ended up with 4 squirrels. Heading back out in a bit.


----------



## the czar

Hunted erie county this morning saw a couple 2yr old bucks cruising. And a small 8 pt chasing a doe. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful

Shot a doe tonight. Came in by herself. No blood no arrow. Not 100% sure it hit her. Just got back from looking. Shot her at 5. Let it be until the morning rain coming and I am worried. Not happy! Hopefully I missed.


----------



## Bulldawg

Ended up seeing 13 does today , no bucks . Shot a big doe tonight , might just hang my bow up for the year and get back to hunting coyotes and *****.


----------



## BaddFish

I hunted all day today...2 young bucks in the morning. moved my stand down wind to the other end of the thicket.... thought I was in a hot spot, could see a huge rub in front of me... about 2:15 I heard two bucks sparring...then I REALLY thought I was in a for a good evening.

About 4:30 one of the young bucks from the morning shows up and looks to his right and freezes...Maybe a mature buck???? NOPE! A freakin immature doe parade. First doe leading the parade is medium size and 7 yearlings in a row come out behind her.... unbelievable. I haven't seen a mature deer since Halloween.. I'm hunting a freakin deer day care or something! My rut hunting is about over...I may try tomorrow night, but I have to work all next week....worse rut for me ever.


----------



## BaddFish

A few of my friends have read that this year's rut is a week late due to the later full moon in Nov..? He said the dates he's been seeing for good rut action is Nov 14th - 22nd....

Seeing yearlings like that together makes me think that the does on my farm have just recently come in heat...probably within the last 2-3 days or so?

AND today I saw another doe STILL with her two yearlings!??? This is the craziest year for me.


----------



## reg5567

I harvest this guy at 1:00 yesterday afternoon he was cruising head down on the ground and I hit the grunt and he came straight in. I think they have been locked down this past week and are breaking loose. He head up and hunt hard good luck everyone


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Was out Friday afternoon/evening. Saw tons of fresh scrapes, no deer only joggers


----------



## Header

Have not ever seen as many HUGH bucks taken as this year. Where have they all been until this year. OMG!!:dont-know: Great job people.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Bulldawg said:


> But overall this is the worst deer season I have ever experienced in over 15 years , yet there is still some corn in the fields adjacent to some of my properties . But every one of my farms have been more than disappointing this year . In my more than 20 trips out this year while covering alot of different properties and hunting smart watching the wind I still have not had ONE shot at a deer yet . Its very frustrating , but I am gonna stay positive and keep hunting . I just keep telling myself " it only takes one deer" .


I have also had a horrible season. I have not seen one deer from the stand and the one nice buck I saw when I got down out of my stand the other guy on the property shot the day after I saw it. I really hope this season improves sometime...


----------



## whistlepigg

Erie county, been seeing a lot of does including one this evening. Saw first cruising buck with head down at 8:00 this morning while driving but haven't seen any bucks in my woods.


----------



## kernal83

So how's the activity out there due to work haven't been out in 2 weeks any rut like activity or we winding down? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Rut is still going strong like every year. I watched a nice mature buck in my car from the road this morning at 10 after 7 for almost 10 minutes until a car pushed me along. He wouldn't let his doe get out of the middle of a cut corn field. She'd take off full sprint and he cut her off and circle her back. I love watching that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Going in the am.


----------



## BaddFish

Hunted last night over a strip of left over beans...thought for sure something would come in to eat as that storm was building. Big fat zero.

My bow season is pretty much over. I've got a lab and a Brittany ready to divorce me if I don't start spending some weekend time with them! 

This year will go down as easily my worse Rut...it really sucks since I probably spent the most time in stand!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saw 6 deer, mostly if not all does. Nothing within reach. Maybe next time.


----------



## Dawitner

I've seen the same 8 pt 4 times this week, missed once. The rut is certainly still on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Team Pursuit

i hunt northern medina county and i hunt 3-4 days a week for the whole month of october. come november i hunt 5-7 days a week. i have yet to see buck hot on a doe. last thursday i saw a doe tend a scrape across the field from me. she then crossed the field and came 15 yards from my stand. 1/2 hour later one of our shooter bucks went to the same scape and started across the field, i thought game on !!!! he stopped half way across the field and turned. i saw 12 deer that afternoon 1 shooter, 1 nice young buck and 10 doe. friday afternoon i saw 13 deer, 1 monster chased off 3 smaller bucks and just hung around 3 doe. he was keeping his eyes on the doe's but not chasing them. its been a wierd rut around here this year. i didnt hunt this weekend so the little guys could hunt. i will be out all week and i think this week should be a good one


----------



## Scum_Frog

This year's rut for me has aboslutely SUCKED!!! The ONLY rut activity I have seen has been a spike pushing around a young doe and I grunted in a basket 8 last week but thats it....Its has been absolutely terrible....I have permission in an amazing woods along a creek and on the other side is a 100 acre farm thats not hunted....I always see multiple deer every night....during last years rut I seen 12 bucks out of one stand in a single days hunt....this year ive seen 10 different bucks....BUT since the "rut" was supposed to be on I have seen crap....went out yesterday and didnt see a single deer in 6 hours. Awful....I am hoping they are just staying bedded down with the cold but im just not sure....talk about depressing!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Header said:


> Have not ever seen as many HUGH bucks taken as this year. Where have they all been until this year. OMG!!:dont-know: Great job people.


I saw a local sportsman's newspaper at a store the other day and just had to buy it. There have been some unbelievably huge bucks taken in this area this year! Mind boggling deer!



BaddFish said:


> Hunted last night over a strip of left over beans...thought for sure something would come in to eat as that storm was building. Big fat zero.
> 
> My bow season is pretty much over. I've got a lab and a Brittany ready to divorce me if I don't start spending some weekend time with them!
> 
> This year will go down as easily my worse Rut...it really sucks since I probably spent the most time in stand!


I did the same thing and saw 6 does. 3 were already in the cut cornfield I have to cross to get to the stand, and bolted into one end of the thicket about 200-250 yards from it. I hustled across the field and got in the stand in case they tried to "buttonhook" around me. The wind was perfect except for the fact that it was howling! Then a lake effect snow squall blew in and turned me into a snowman! I was frozen and had to quit the stand.

So, I hike back up the slope through the cut cornfield, and drop over the edge of a creek valley, just enough to get out of the wind. There's a pasture in the bottom, a thicket covered hillside opposite me, and the thicket covered hillside that I'm on. At the mouth of the creek where it empties into a lake is an incredible dense brush and cattail thicket that I know deer will sometimes bed in. After a while I see a deer walking along the edge of that thicket heading for my hillside. It's about 150 yards away. I peek out and see that it's a doe, and it's now walking the pasture edge at the base of the hill in my direction! I grab the bow and find a spot to stand where I have a clear shot to the edge of the pasture. This is a very steep cutbank so it's almost like being in a treestand except your boots are on the ground. 

I wait, and wait, and wait some more. Finally I see her head at about 50-60 yards. I'm thinking that I'm going to fill my antlerless tag that will be no good in about a week! Then she angles away from the hillside and across the pasture heading for the tractor path and the spot on the creek where a lot of deer cross. NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOO! She reached the path, stops, turns, and takes a couple steps back toward me. Yes, yes, yes! Then, like a typical woman, she changed her mind again, crossed the tractor path, the creek, and walked away out of sight. 

Oh well! Packed up my gear and started walking back. Leading to my buddy's property is what we call the "sod waterway", a grassy draw between 2 crop fields. I always stop at the bottom and look for deer at the back of his property. Not seeing anything I start walking up, and then I do see a deer standing at the back of a pasture about 150 yards away. It starts moving to my right, and then comes down the waterway right at me. Then I see a second deer. The first gets about 100 yards out and veers to my right into a picked soybean field. The second keeps on bounding down the waterway to about 40 yards, and then stares at me like she has no idea what I am! Eventually she moved off to join the first.

So, even though I didn't "get" anything, it was still a pretty enjoyable evening despite the conditions. I've heard that deer don't like to move in a high wind. You couldn't prove it by me!


----------



## crittergitter

This was a fairly normal year for me. I witnessed 4 different chases between 10/30 - 11/15. Saw a couple 2.5 yr olds and one definite shooter. All of this was while hunting a brand new area that I didn't get a chance to scout prior to the season.


----------

